# Hi from upstate NY



## Freds Mom (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi everyone!!!

Someone on my Greyhound discussion board referred me over here. What a great site so far! 

I am Mom to Fred, a 16 year old tabby kitty and two greyhounds, Jake & Andy. Fred loves Jake but he is a bit afraid of Andy yet.

Looking forward to chatting with you!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello and Welcome! I hope you will post some pictures pretty soon!


----------



## Freds Mom (Jan 9, 2004)

ioana said:


> Hello and Welcome! I hope you will post some pictures pretty soon!


I added some pics to the photo gallery. I have to master adding them to a post.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I have visited your site and your pets are very sweet!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! :wink:


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello and welcome from a fellow new member and upstate NYer :lol:


----------



## Freds Mom (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you everyone! I wish I had enough time in the day to post on my favorite boards.

Peanuts Mom - where are you from? You can send me a private message if you don't want to post it. I am from Clifton Park, just north of Saratoga Springs.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Jan 10, 2004)

we're down 88 --near Binghamton


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome, Fredsmom! Willow also says hi to Jake and Andy! :wink:


----------

